
New OO design for full deep feedforward neural network (Python codes) - zwj_2000
https://github.com/debridge/dnn
======
zwj_2000
deep feedforward neural network with graceful layered OOD, according to design
pattern chain of responsibilities; I learned Design Patterns around 1999, now
it's time to apply it and contribute to deep learning community(education,
illustration and real work)

